# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Cedega is stoopid

## ubuntufella

Well I have Cedega 5 installed and successfully working, but none of the games I install work. All of the games I am trying to install are listed as compatible, but they just_don't_work. I did get Colin Mcrae Rally 2 to work, well too, but nothing  else since. I am really stumped too. Has anyone else overcome this? Help please. Considering Windows again, just for the games...

----------


## darknuala

Hey, a couple of questions for you.  Do you the games give you any errors, whenever you try to launch them?  Are these store-bought games or games with hacked .exe files, or no-cd patches?  If its the latter, they won't work.  I have had a lot of successes installed games with Cedega, and a few failures.  Try playing around with the settings, and see if that doesn't help.  Have you looked at any of the linux games available?  I don't do a lot of gaming, but my kids do, and they are happier with the linux games.

----------


## byoon

Cedega is not worth the money.

Without going into great detail, I subscribed when they announced official support for Steam games.  I think it is pretty absurd to pay $60/year for a product that only works reasonably well.  Needless to say, I cancelled my subscription.

I was going to resubscribe when Cedega 5 came out because I thought they would have made great advances in their software to support games more fully.  Browsing the Transgaming forums I only found more and more people dissatisfied with their "new and improved" product.

I have just installed Wine 9.1 and got Steam games running more quickly and more easily than with Cedega.  Any problems I might have with Wine 9.1 is acceptable because the software is free, not $60/year.  I consider Transgaming to be a company that produces a low quality product which does not work as advertised.

I normally don't ever post criticisms but I want to spare people money that otherwise would be wasted on a product that does not perform up to expectations.

----------


## ubuntufella

I would agree, no WAY would it be worth paying for this crap again.

The games I use are all fully Legit CD bought ones or self contained Setup EXE files. The games leave no error at all, they simply do not start. When I install Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2, when you start it, the splash is displayed, then the CD reads for a bit and then it just crashes. This is no good... Also NFSIII just goes to a black full screen and there is no way to kill it, not even from command line. So today I have managed to install Doom 3 demo to see how it goes and it works successfuly but I don'thave keyboard. Thats like most other games, installed as well. I am a but annoyed that you have to pay for a failure...

----------


## siorai

Hmm.. I just installed Cedega 5.01 and it runs City of Villains great. A minor issue with some flickering when in missions, but other than that, I can't see much difference between running it in Cedega or running it in Windows. The support for games is definitely increasing since the last time I tried it about a year ago. 

Personally, I think that $5 a month to be able to play games in Linux is a paltry sum to pay. The OS is free and totally legal. Windows is either hundreds of dollars to buy, or it's an illegal copy. The cost of a coffee at Starbucks is really not an issue for me when it means that I'm that much closer to having a Windows-free machine.

----------


## ubuntufella

A fully legal Windows CD came with my PC, whic was had in 2002 for AUD $900. But, it's not fair. It should work. I have done nothing to screw it up, so it should work!!! I can play Doom 3 fine, but others, even though supported, just don't work!  :Sad:

----------


## skirkpatrick

ubuntufella, if you own Doom3, you can get the Linux native program from ID.  I'm running Doom3, Quake 4, and Neverwinter Nights native on Ubuntu.

----------


## ubuntufella

> ubuntufella, if you own Doom3, you can get the Linux native program from ID.  I'm running Doom3, Quake 4, and Neverwinter Nights native on Ubuntu.


I know, but the Windows version works just the same.

So far it has just been chitter chatter about whether or not is hould do it, so I'll take it that nobody knows how to fix the problem. Thanks for those who have offered advice.

----------


## madjinx

Ive never had any trouble with games listed as compatable with cedega.

THe few games i have had trouble with, no-cd patches cleared the issue.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Ive never had any trouble with games listed as compatable with cedega.
> 
> THe few games i have had trouble with, no-cd patches cleared the issue.


Same here, never had any troubles with games via Cedega. Though some needs a little tweak or a diffrent option setup. Or downloading another version of Cedega through Point2Play can also do the trick.

----------


## byoon

Simply want to make two more comments about Cedega.

At $5/month, that is $60/year.  Within 2 years I would have already paid more for Cedega than for Windows XP Home.  So, even though Linux may be free, I would be dishing out more solely due to Cedega than i would have by running Windows, which by the way gives free updates for those who have purchased their product.

Secondly, I am very comfortable tweaking things to get them to work properly in Linux.  But if I am paying for something, I expect it work perfectly with the default configuration.  I will not pay someone for something only to find that I need to figure out how to get it to work properly with "supported" games.  If you read their forums, this is not an exception, this is the rule.

----------


## XXFCTEXX

I'm having only minor problems with UT2004 graphics going screwy during the game, invisible floors and such. Yes I know I can run it natively, but I like all my games in the same place. It's a one click list in Cedega 5. Half-Life 2 runs like a dream and I've had no other problems with Cedega at this time. 

As far as the price goes, of course I don't like having to pay for something in Linux, but at the same time I'd be paying that price anyway for Norton AV and System Works just to keep Windows moderately secure and moderately stable, so it's no added cost and you get a much more solid system with lots of OS software that is priceless to me.

I've only been on Ubuntu for a month now and I recently tried to run a Windows XP box for gaming and it made me want to vomit. I vowed to game on Linux, even if I have to pay for it and run into problems. One day Linux will run games just as easy/good as Windows and if I'm not supporting it then it will be a longer road. Plus, All the activation requests make me feel like a slave.

----------


## ubuntufella

I'll give a few no-CD patches a go for now, don't really know about point2play, might just get a new engine..

----------


## sfynx

Ubuntufella, one more thing I would try is verying all your device configurations in the xconf file. I know I had a problem with my mouse (an Intellimouse) until I changed the configuration in the xconf file. Then I was able to use all the buttons, etc in the games I'm playing.

----------


## ubuntufella

I might have a look at that, thanks. I managed to get Need For Speed III: Hot Pursuit to work, but it runs at like 300 FPS so everything is way too fast. That is because if I set it to use the Direct3d card it will hang.

----------


## Perfect Storm

> Simply want to make two more comments about Cedega.
> 
> At $5/month, that is $60/year.  Within 2 years I would have already paid more for Cedega than for Windows XP Home.  So, even though Linux may be free, I would be dishing out more solely due to Cedega than i would have by running Windows, which by the way gives free updates for those who have purchased their product.
> 
> Secondly, I am very comfortable tweaking things to get them to work properly in Linux.  But if I am paying for something, I expect it work perfectly with the default configuration.  I will not pay someone for something only to find that I need to figure out how to get it to work properly with "supported" games.  If you read their forums, this is not an exception, this is the rule.



If you read any other windows forum or game forum you'll see the same. Just take a look at Wow tech forum. It's flooding with wow not working on windows.
Free updates for windows goes only untill the don't support XXX version of windows.

----------


## madjinx

> If you read any other windows forum or game forum you'll see the same. Just take a look at Wow tech forum. It's flooding with wow not working on windows.
> Free updates for windows goes only untill the don't support XXX version of windows.


Gonna have to agree. Most appz and games are buggy on release, and even buggy down the line after patches. So is your OS. You cant possibly in your right mind think things should work 100% of the time, just because things are supported. How often does Windows OS, or games/ apps not work?

Its impossible to expect Cedega to work 100% of the time, even on supported games since everyones hardware/software setups are different.

The way i think about it, a subsciption is 60$ a year, so for the price of 1 extra game, i get to play many games on linux that i would have never gotten to play.

Ohh, and you get to vote for what the Cedega team works on for there next big "supported game" updates.

----------


## ubuntufella

That's all true, but I have to say I have never really had a problem with Bugs in Windows, or any apps I used on it (I must be lucky). I just can't understand why I would pay for something that only partially works, if at all. I understand that there may be problems, but the games I am trying to run are all apparently "supported'" so basically I don't know what the heck is happening here. My hardware is fairly straight forward:

ASUS P4P800-E
P4 2.4 BGhz
MX400 128MB AGP 8X
and the standard HD, CD, DVD, NIC and so on.

----------


## Perfect Storm

Can you please post the list of games that are troubling?  :Smile:

----------


## Ocxic

Just so you guys know cedega is free software, and you can download and install it without getting a subscription. search torrent sites, or get the downlaod from there website.

----------


## Duncan_Idaho

I have a question, I've installed cedega 5.0
and I have this file "cedega-5.0-engine.cpkg" thing
the question is, how the heck do I install it?
if I use the transgaming menu, it tells me that "you have no disk free space" wich is false 'cuz I have lots of space free right now, the it deletes the file  :Confused:  help please

----------


## ubuntufella

> Can you please post the list of games that are troubling?


NFSHPNFSHP2NFSMW*Race Driver 3 (Toca 3)*Call of Duty 2*Battlefield 2*Various others which don't require mentioning

Ones with asterisks indicate Demo versions, but are much the same.

NFSHP runs, but only with softweare renedering and it runs at 400FPS

----------


## ubuntufella

> I have a question, I've installed cedega 5.0
> and I have this file "cedega-5.0-engine.cpkg" thing
> the question is, how the heck do I install it?
> if I use the transgaming menu, it tells me that "you have no disk free space" wich is false 'cuz I have lots of space free right now, the it deletes the file  help please


I have noticed the way it deletes the files too. I have 40 or so backup files. I had not rouble installing this. Try running it as fakeroot. (press alt+f2 then type "gksudo sedega" (without quotemakrs) and put in _your_ password.

----------


## madjo

> That's all true, but I have to say I have never really had a problem with Bugs in Windows, or any apps I used on it (I must be lucky). I just can't understand why I would pay for something that only partially works


Please do remember that the Cedega people are trying to reverse engineer the whole DirectX thing that Microsoft has going.. DirectX API, structure and source code is not something that is easily available. That is what you are paying for... their efforts to break MS' grip on the gaming market... and to enable Linux-users to play their fav games on their fav OS.

But of course the best way would be if every developer would see fit to create a native Linux installer for their games.

----------


## ubuntufella

> Please do remember that the Cedega people are trying to reverse engineer the whole DirectX thing that Microsoft has going.. DirectX API, structure and source code is not something that is easily available. That is what you are paying for... their efforts to break MS' grip on the gaming market... and to enable Linux-users to play their fav games on their fav OS.
> 
> But of course the best way would be if every developer would see fit to create a native Linux installer for their games.


Yes I suppose that is correct. But the thing is that they claim that it is fully working and all that. I can understand that it is difficult and they may want funding but I don't like the fact that they think it is OK to false advertise making it so they get more funds for a product that doesn't work.

----------


## raghav_p

> Just so you guys know cedega is free software, and you can download and install it without getting a subscription. search torrent sites, or get the downlaod from there website.


I thought Cedega was proprietary. And I don't think its supposed to be "free" in either sense of the word (unless you get it from CVS, then it's free as in beer)

----------


## smack

> I thought Cedega was proprietary. And I don't think its supposed to be "free" in either sense of the word (unless you get it from CVS, then it's free as in beer)


You can download the free parts of cedega which don't include the proprietary parts needed for the various copy protection schemes.

If you go to www.torrentspy.com, seach for 'cedega', and download 'cedega-engine-5.0_[PtitGNU]' and 'Cedega 5 .deb's' you'd be getting a warez copy which is immoral.

----------


## Zodiac

So what is the benefit of using Cedega (non-free) versus say Wine .92?

What are the inherent benefits/limitations to each?

----------


## leech

> So what is the benefit of using Cedega (non-free) versus say Wine .92?
> 
> What are the inherent benefits/limitations to each?


Cedega has better DirectX support.  So if you're trying to play windows games that are OpenGL based (like all the iD games are) then you'd probably be better off playing them with standard Wine.  But if it's DirectX based (the majority of windows games out there), then you're better off with Cedega.  At least until the Direct3D patches for wine make it into the main source tree.

With quite a few applications that are not 2D or anything, Wine is the much better solution.

Leech

----------


## madjinx

> NFSHPNFSHP2NFSMW*Race Driver 3 (Toca 3)*Call of Duty 2*Battlefield 2*Various others which don't require mentioning
> 
> Ones with asterisks indicate Demo versions, but are much the same.
> 
> NFSHP runs, but only with softweare renedering and it runs at 400FPS


OK, 1. Demo versions arent supported, unless specifically noted.

2. NFS HP 1+2 have a playabilty ranking or 3 and 2, respectivly. So they arent really that compatable. NFSMW is also a 2

I couldnt find Taco or Race driver 3 anywhere listed.

CoD 2 has a rating of 0 and 1.

And BF2, has a 3.

Can you post any errors your getting?

----------


## amunimanghi

i have cedega 5.0 but i dont have any problems. hmm. idk. about the Ducan _Idaho. i was gone and my brother installed it for me. good luck

----------


## Zodiac

So if I wanted to play WoW (which is really the only non-native game I play) should I use Cedega or Wine???

----------


## Snipersnest

> So if I wanted to play WoW (which is really the only non-native game I play) should I use Cedega or Wine???


Zodiac, with WoW your going to want to go with Cedega ... Its pretty easy to get going with Cedega. I think you'll find it the same..

This post name is rather lame... Its just your opinion so if you think its so "stoopid" go back to Windows.. But for people who want Linux, its the only answer at the moment.

----------


## YokoZar

> Cedega has better DirectX support.  So if you're trying to play windows games that are OpenGL based (like all the iD games are) then you'd probably be better off playing them with standard Wine.  But if it's DirectX based (the majority of windows games out there), then you're better off with Cedega.  At least until the Direct3D patches for wine make it into the main source tree.
> 
> With quite a few applications that are not 2D or anything, Wine is the much better solution.
> 
> Leech


The Direct3D patches for Wine have been in the main Wine tree for some time now.  Wine can run steam, World of Warcraft, and many others.

----------


## berserker

I am running Call of Duty under Wine 0.9.2 and Breezy.  It runs better than under Windows except that it doesn't recognize the thumb buttons on my Logitech MX1000.

I also can't play on any PB-enabled sites as I keep getting kicked for "Blocked O/S privileges."  I guess Linux won't let PB become as intrusive as it would like.

----------


## YokoZar

> I am running Call of Duty under Wine 0.9.2 and Breezy.  It runs better than under Windows except that it doesn't recognize the thumb buttons on my Logitech MX1000.


This might not be a Wine issue, and instead an Ubuntu issue, specifically with X.org.  Do those buttons work in any program?




> I also can't play on any PB-enabled sites as I keep getting kicked for "Blocked O/S privileges."  I guess Linux won't let PB become as intrusive as it would like.


It wouldn't surprise me if PunkBuster was scanning for Wine, in this case.

----------


## berserker

> This might not be a Wine issue, and instead an Ubuntu issue, specifically with X.org.  Do those buttons work in any program?


Yes, they work great in Firefox, UT2004 and America's Army (all native Linux apps).  I think there's a translation problem between X.org and Wine.

----------


## Roybotnik

I am extremely disappointed with cedega.  I bought a subscription a few months back when they began supporting Guild Wars.  What an absolute JOKE that was.  The game ran at approximately 15 FPS on the lowest settings (I have an X800XL and a 2.7ghz overclocked Athlon 64).  About a week after they released support for the game, a patch broke the game, and they have yet to release anything other than a workaround which replaces system files I would rather not mess with.  I cancelled my subscription pretty much immediately and decided to just go back to windows for gaming.

Just the other day I noticed that they released 5.0 and claimed that it was supposed to be a large difference in comparison to the other version.  This was apparently a complete lie and a marketing gimmick.  I decided to try it out again because I was getting fed up with still having to use windows to play games, and setting up applications in wine was too time consuming.  Cedega 5.0 has failed to install about 2 out of every 3 games I attempt to install using it.  I had to download an old version of steam just to get it to install(this is a widespread problem on the forums), and steam games ran atrociously with cedega 5.0, so I had to download 4.3.3 to actually get them to run decently.  

It would be nice to see the cedega team actually work towards making currently supported games more functional instead of running to support the newest games as they come out for the reason of pure marketing capability.  I will never subscribe to cedega again and advise anyone to steer away from it.

----------


## skirkpatrick

> I am running Call of Duty under Wine 0.9.2 and Breezy.  It runs better than under Windows except that it doesn't recognize the thumb buttons on my Logitech MX1000.
> 
> I also can't play on any PB-enabled sites as I keep getting kicked for "Blocked O/S privileges."  I guess Linux won't let PB become as intrusive as it would like.



Really?  About 6 months ago, I was competing in TWL and CAL using CoD installed with the Loki installer and I never had a PB problem.  In fact, one of my biggest complaints with running CoD in Windows is that for about the first 5 minutes of play, I was really laggy until PB stopped checking all of my files.  I never had that under Linux and my fps was as good or better.

----------


## berserker

> Really?  About 6 months ago, I was competing in TWL and CAL using CoD installed with the Loki installer and I never had a PB problem.  In fact, one of my biggest complaints with running CoD in Windows is that for about the first 5 minutes of play, I was really laggy until PB stopped checking all of my files.  I never had that under Linux and my fps was as good or better.


From the posts I've read in various forums the latest PB is more restrictive and is generating more "Blocked O/S" kicks these days.

----------


## soup440

"ubuntufella, if you own Doom3, you can get the Linux native program from ID. I'm running Doom3, Quake 4, and Neverwinter Nights native on Ubuntu."

How do you do that? Do you call ID or go on the site?

----------


## berserker

> How do you do that? Do you call ID or go on the site?


LOKI Installer

----------

